# Kaufberatung: leise mechanische Tastatur ohne Schnickschnack



## knorre (17. Mai 2016)

Hallo liebes Forum,

ich suche eine neue leise Tastatur, am besten mechanisch. Ab wann werden denn günstigere Versionen mit Cherry MX-Silent Switches auf den Markt kommen?
Ich möchte nämlich nicht mehr als nötig ausgeben und brauche keine FN-Tasten, Makros, USB oder Audio oder beleuchtete Tasten.
Derzeit habe ich eine ganz günstige Speedlink Snappy Tastatur, bei der die rechte Shift-Taste öfters klemmt, das macht mich schon ganz wahnsinnig.

Tastaturen auf denen ich schreibe: hatte ein Bloomberg Keyboard 3, jetzt ein Bloomberg Keyboard 4 in der Arbeit, das richtig angenehm und leise zum Schreiben ist.
Dann hatte ich mal ein Thinkpad T60 (so eins Testbericht IBM/Lenovo Thinkpad T6 - Notebookcheck.com Tests ) das auch unglaublich angenehm zum Tippen war. (So eine Tastatur als Desktop-Version wäre echt ein Traum!)

Meine Anforderungen:
- normales Layout mit Numblock, nicht breiter als nötig!
- keine unnötigen Zusatzfunktionen (zusätlzliche Tasten, lautstärke oder Multimediatasten, Beleuchtung usw.)
- wenn möglich halbhohe Tasten (kein Muss)
- so leise wie möglich
- mindestens 6-Key-Rollover oder besser (spiele öfters damit)

Könnt ihr mir diesbezüglich weiterhelfen bzw. wisst ihr ob demnächst Hardware mit den MX-Silent Switches veröffentlicht werden wird?

Danke und LG

knorre


----------



## Simita (17. Mai 2016)

sche mal hier Cherry G8 -385 LYBDE-2 MX-Board 3.  Professional: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## yingtao (17. Mai 2016)

Was heißt Cherry MX Silent Switches?  Die blauen sind halt durch das klicken sehr laut, die braunen haben diesen kleinen Bump für das taktile Feedback und sind dadurch etwas lauter und die rotem/schwarzen sind linear und werden häufiger in Verbindung mit Gummiringen unter der Tastenkappe als silent verkauft. Am günstigsten und zum Spielen geeignet ist das Cherry MX Board. Günstiger geht schon fast nicht, da ein einzelner Schalter ca. 0,40€ das Stück kostet und bei Standardlayout mit Num-Block sind das 105 Tasten. Für die Schalter alleine macht das dann 42€. Hinzu kommt noch die Platine wo die aufgelötet werden, Tastenkappen, Gehäuse usw. Eine Tastatur mit Cherry Switches im 105-Tastenlayout kostet entsprechend mindestens um die 50€. Das MX Board ist wie gesagt das günstigste was geht für Spieler. Die Verarbeitungsqualität gefällt mir persönlich nicht so (viele Grate an den Tastenkappen und dem Gehäuse, geringe Verwindungssteifigkeit, knarrt etwas wenn man auf den Rahmen drückt) aber bei dem Preis ist das zu erwarten. Die Handballenablage würde ich bei der Tastatur aber direkt mitbestellen und wenn es leiser sein soll zusätzlich noch Dummiringe mitbestellen und unten auf die Tastenkappen drauf machen.

Wenn es nicht unbedingt eine Tastatur mit mechanischen Schaltern sein muss sondern eher etwas in Richtung Laptoptastatur, kann man sich mal die Cherry STRAIT angucken. Die ist mit Rubberdomes aber sehr flachen Tasten und vom Schreibgefühl erinnert die sehr an Laptoptastaturen. Bevor man jetzt aber irgendeine Tastatur bestellt würde ich empfehlen vorher mal in einen Elektromarkt zu gehen und da Tastaturen auszuprobieren. In größeren Saturn und Mediamärkten haben die oft viele verschiedene Tastaturen mit verschiedenen Schaltern und die Cherry STRAIT haben die auch oft da, da die etwas ausschaut wie ein Apple Keyboard.


----------



## azzih (17. Mai 2016)

Cherry MX Board 3. Sind mit 60€ günstig und doch ganz gut, halt ohne Schnickschnack. In der Red order Brown Variante auch leise


----------



## GhostsOfOpa (17. Mai 2016)

In der neuen PCGH war eine Tastatur für 40 euro vorgeschlagen, die nur das nötigste hat, aber ich weiß nicht ob die leise ist.
Den Link kann ich dirspäter nachliefern


----------



## JackA (17. Mai 2016)

Cherry hat Verträge mit Corsair für Gaming-Mechas und darum kriegt Corsair, wenn neue Schalter von Cherry raus kommen, immer Monopol-Verträge für einen gewissen Zeitraum. Meistens beträgt dieser 1 Jahr, die ersten MX-Silent-Mechas erschienen im Herbst 2015, dann wirst du im Winter 2016 mit den nächsten MX-Silent-Mechas von anderen Firmen rechnen können.

Andere Mechas sind nicht leise! auch kein O-Ring-Mod kann das komplett eliminieren! Man kann den Bottom-Out mit O-Ringen dämpfen, aber nicht den Top-Out, der noch die wesentliche Lautstärke einer Mecha ausmacht.
Ansonsten kann ich das MX-Board 3.0 nur empfehlen. Schlicht, mechanisch, 6-kro, günstig.


----------



## knorre (17. Mai 2016)

Also ich hab heute im Mediamarkt auf ein paar tastaturen rumgedrückt und die sind mir eigentlich alle zu laut, u.a. die steel series 6gv2, diverse von Roccat, Razer, Logitech usw.

angenehm tippte sich die nicht-mechanische steel series APEX 300, die ist mir aber ein bisschen zu breit und etwas zu teuer.

@ JackA$$ ich dachte der Exklusiv-Deal zwischen Cherry und Corsair gilt nur für 6 Monate?


----------



## profigamer1337 (11. Juni 2016)

Hi Knorre empfehlen kann ich dir die Steelseries G6v2 , ich kann gar nicht verstehen warum du diese als laut wahrnehmst, da diese doch recht leise ist. Hab sie selber und muss sagen das diese mechanische Tastatur die beste ist was man für den Preis bekommen kann. Die Tastatur ist halt perfekt für shooter wegen den Cherry MX Black Switches. Kann sie jedem empfehlen der eine günstige schlichte mechanische Tastatur sucht.


----------



## gh0st76 (12. Juni 2016)

profigamer1337 schrieb:


> Die Tastatur ist halt perfekt für shooter wegen den Cherry MX Black Switches.



Die Switchwahl ist immer eine frage des persönlichen Geschmacks. Kein Switch ist für irgendwas besonders gut oder besser als die anderen Switches. Der eine zockt Shooter mit Blues und kommt damit super klar, der andere schwört auf Browns. Sowas ist immer subjektiv und man sollte Switches immer mal probetippen.


----------



## legacyofart (14. Juni 2016)

JackA$$ schrieb:


> Cherry hat Verträge mit Corsair für Gaming-Mechas und darum kriegt Corsair, wenn neue Schalter von Cherry raus kommen, immer Monopol-Verträge für einen gewissen Zeitraum. Meistens beträgt dieser 1 Jahr, die ersten MX-Silent-Mechas erschienen im Herbst 2015, dann wirst du im Winter 2016 mit den nächsten MX-Silent-Mechas von anderen Firmen rechnen können.
> 
> Andere Mechas sind nicht leise! auch kein O-Ring-Mod kann das komplett eliminieren! Man kann den Bottom-Out mit O-Ringen dämpfen, aber nicht den Top-Out, der noch die wesentliche Lautstärke einer Mecha ausmacht.
> Ansonsten kann ich das MX-Board 3.0 nur empfehlen. Schlicht, mechanisch, 6-kro, günstig.



Also bei mir macht das Bottom-Out die meiste Lautstärke.. MX Browns..


----------



## gh0st76 (15. Juni 2016)

Ja. Wenn man die bis zum Anschlag durchhämmert dann sind meine Browns auch laut.  Aber wenigstens machst du nicht den Fehler wie yingtao und erzählst den Leuten das die Browns durch den TAKTILEN Bump im Switch lauter sind. Ich kann den Bump nicht hören, aber fühlen weil er ja taktil ist.


----------

